# Da Bears v.s. The Saints



## ddvw123abc (Jan 21, 2007)

How do you guys like the game so far? Hopefully Da Bears win  so lets go Bears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah the saints are doing bad because the cold lol


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

wots the score, i love american football

how are the patriots doing?

cant wait for the superbowl


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jan 21, 2007)

Bears won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

score?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

last i checked it was bears 25 saints 14 well the bears won (not sure if that was end score)


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

when is the superbowl 41?


----------



## mantisman07 (Jan 21, 2007)

when is the superbowl 41?


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 21, 2007)

not next weekend but the one after it.


----------

